# Male leucomelas egg care



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The third clutch was laid today, and I see six eggs! I’m leaving them in wit the adults this time in hoping that they are fertile. After they left the coco hut, the male was checking out the 2oz condiment cups. I was wondering if he was checking out drop-off points. Then he hurried over to the eggs and sat on them. I will be placing a few more cups in the vivarium tomorrow. It’s such a cool behavior to see a frog care for it’s clutch!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I got a good look at the eggs a few hours after they were laid... looking promising!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Looking good!

I got to the point where I leave the leucs to hatch the eggs out and transport tads to a cup (1.5 oz condiment cup), which I pull out and pour into a deli cup for rearing. I'm bad at getting eggs to hatch, and spooning tads off a petri dish is putzy. 

Keepers and frogs should be like parents and kids: I'll help you but only with the things you really, actually can't do yourself.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I was starting to lose hope that the eggs were viable. Then yesterday I noticed some neural folds! I took them out of the vivarium today and decided to photograph the progress and do a developmental biology lesson with the kids. Here is what they look like today.









Smiley did eat two of the eggs a few days ago. I’m not looking to raise a ton of tads, but we’ll see what happens in the future if she gets a little too overzealous.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Day 7


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Day 8


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Just a quick little update. The eggs (3) are going to hatch any day now! And Smiley, the second female, laid her first clutch yesterday. I don't think they're fertile, but its nice to know they are all taking part in breeding.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Day? I’m too worn out to remember, lol. I really wish we had a dissecting microscope, it’d be much easier than a macro lens on an iPod with a flashlight.


----------

